# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Downloading photos to Social Groups

## dustyamps

FYI,  I have been unable to post new photos to the Song of the Week Social Group photos.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Hi!  Have you successfully added pics before?  I was going to refer you to the owner of the site, Scott Tichenor, but I see he sent me a message seeing if I could figure it out!  So, if we can’t, I still think he would be the person to ask!

----------


## Barbara Shultz

I see that you have previously added pics successfully. I tried adding a new pic, to test, I’m working from my iPad. I was able to upload a new pic, but unable to drag and drop to the attachments. Is that what you experienced?  If not, what exactly is the issue you are having?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Sorry, but I'm tied up the rest of the day and travelling most of tomorrow in an area where there's not much web access. Hopefully Barbara can help you figure it out. We've made no software updates. Changed some sizes of pages but that's not software related.

----------


## dustyamps

Barbara,  I tried again with no success.  I followed the same procedure as before... sign in, click on Add Photo, click on Add Files, click on Browse, choose photo from my files, click on upload, photo appears below in attachments with the box checked, click on Save... and then a blank screen.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Not sure what's going on but I see it. Dan will need to solve this, and not sure I can get ahold of him this weekend but I will try.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Appears to be fixed. Technical support while you wait from Gate 59 at Kansas City International Airport at 7:30 a.m. on a Sunday morning.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------

